# Can I hook a sub using the Adaptor Out or In Pioneer SX-950 receirver



## rentonhighlands (Aug 20, 2005)

I have a Pioneer SX-950 vintage receiver and I want to run a powered sub. Can I use the adaptor out or in rca plugs to do this? I would also like to run my computer as the audio source.
I sound also add that this receiver has these options on the rear panel

Phono 1 (L, R)
Phono 2 (L, R)
Aux (L, R)classicaudio.com
Tape 1 Rec (L, R)
Tape 1 Play (L, R)
Tape 2 Rec (L, R)classicaudio.com
Tape 2 Play (L, R)
Tape 2 Rec/Play (DIN)classicaudio.com
Adaptor Out (L, R)
In (L, R)classicaudio.com
Pre-Out (L, R)
Main-In (L, R)classicaudio.com
FM Det Out (4 Channel)
FM De-Emphasis: 75uS/25uS


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

You don't say what sub you have but if its a standard powered sub it will have RCA inputs - connect those to the Pre-out or Adapter Out plugs on the Pioneer. (Try it to make sure the out's don't require a corresponding input to play.) Use the volume and crossover nobs to adjust.

If your PC has stereo outs connect those to the AUX In on the Pioneer. If not, get one of THESE.


----------



## rentonhighlands (Aug 20, 2005)

thanks for the response yustr. Yes it is a standard sub it has RCA outs. This is the amp that powers the sub.
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/sho...oofer amplifier&CFID=2408756&CFTOKEN=41352030

And this is the sub I will be building
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-742

Ok great this will work!

:smile:


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I have one of those SX-950s, too! What a great old receiver, built like a tank, still working great. I'm not using it in an a/v setup, tho.


----------



## rentonhighlands (Aug 20, 2005)

Raylo: 
what is a/v setup?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Raylo said:


> I have one of those SX-950s, too! What a great old receiver, built like a tank, still working great. I'm not using it in an a/v setup, tho.



Here's what I have powering my computer room speakers: LINK Please don't drool on the keyboard. :grin:

A/V = audio video.


----------

